# Does this ring look close to the ring used in the movie?



## Nick1302 (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 2, 2022)

Nope. You can get an inscribed version. Look around.


----------



## Nick1302 (Sep 2, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Nope. You can get an inscribed version. Look around.


Meh, I don't really want an inscribed version. I already have enough of those.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Sep 2, 2022)

It seems like a lot of money to pay for a plain gold band (I'm assuming that's USD)


----------



## Nick1302 (Sep 2, 2022)

Ealdwyn said:


> It seems like a lot of money to pay for a plain gold band (I'm assuming that's USD)


Well I could just buy one of the gold plated tungsten rings, but those won't last very long before they begin to tarnish. This seems to be the cheapest in 14k I can find that I could get the exact measurements from the movies.


----------



## Ent (Sep 2, 2022)

Nick1302 said:


> Well I could just buy one of the gold plated tungsten rings, but those won't last very long before they begin to tarnish. This seems to be the cheapest in 14k I can find that I could get the exact measurements from the movies.



Gold's value is always fluxuating.
If you've done your research and it seems fair to you, then I think there's only 1 remaining question.
Would YOU spend the money on it.
Our opinions become somewhat irrelevant into the bargain.

Then there's the fact that sometimes the 'raw value' of a thing isn't the issue at all.
It's the DESIRE for a thing that gives it its value.

If you want it, go for it.
If you don't don't. 
(But then, as an Ent, I tend to oversimplify most things.)


----------

